# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  Valentine's day ideas

## Citizen X

Hi Guys and Gals,
Ive got a unique Valentines day idea! Use the Old School Music is Cool, thread to dedicate a classic to your loved one, you may include pictures of roses etc and its something so unique that you could send the link of your post to your loved one.
As for me, Ill simply treat my lover to a Brazilian wax! The way I figure it, this is a good gift and Im paying for it! :Devil2: 

V

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

Hmm, there may be some members who may not want their wives to find some of their posts.
Its a bit like taking your wife to your lunchtime restaurant!

----------

Citizen X (10-Feb-14)

----------


## pmbguy

Vanash - Thanks for the reminder, I would have forgotten...again. I made a big mark in my calendar and diary. My plan is simple: flowers, gift, roast dinner made by yours truly, drinks. I am still not sure what gift to get, thinking about either an orchid or sunglasses  :Kissing2:  A soppy movie, perhaps Noting Hill or Shakespeare in love. Vanilla ice-cream desert...some good old school music in the background...If I can get a baby sitter we might go out dancing

----------


## Citizen X

> Vanash - Thanks for the reminder, I would have forgotten...again. I made a big mark in my calendar and diary. My plan is simple: flowers, gift, roast dinner made by yours truly, drinks. I am still not sure what gift to get, thinking about either an orchid or sunglasses  A soppy movie, perhaps Noting Hill or Shakespeare in love. Vanilla ice-cream desert...some good old school music in the background...If I can get a baby sitter we might go out dancing


What you planning sounds great, something for you guys to look forward to..
_And do_ the special post in 'old school music is cool,' it will be a lasting reminder in cyberspace. Be creative as to how to design that specific post and surprise your partner by sending her the link, that post will be especially for her! She'll probably show all her friends. You see it's a unique idea..

V

----------


## wynn

You bunch of soppy romantic arseholes, just invite her to join you at the pub for the evening!   :Wink:

----------


## Citizen X

> You bunch of soppy romantic arseholes, just invite her to join you at the pub for the evening!


A hit and run hey :Big Grin:

----------


## pmbguy

> You bunch of soppy romantic arseholes, just invite her to join you at the pub for the evening!


What about score quality?

----------


## wynn

> What about score quality?


After a few drinks you gonna score anyway and you don't have to make excuses if you come home late.

----------


## wynn

I think this puts it in perspective!

----------


## Citizen X

> After a few drinks you gonna score anyway and you don't have to make excuses if you come home late.


After a few drinks, the ugly girls go home and the bouncers become smaller :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

> What about score quality?


It's goals that count, not how, but how many.

----------

Citizen X (12-Feb-14)

----------


## Hermes14

> I think this puts it in perspective!


When I forgot my anniversary date I almost lost a lot more that a Valentine on Valentines Day.

----------


## wynn

The day before is referred to as 'Galentines day' I rest my case

http://www.buzzfeed.com/samimain/way...with-your-bffs

----------


## pmbguy

> It's goals that count, not how, but how many.


Look...ideally its quality at quantity

----------


## pmbguy

I wondered why my wife was acting funny this morning, I had forgotten valentine’s day...again. it’s OK though because I will surprise her when she gets home, I will make her think that I planned to pretend I have forgotten valentine’s day.

----------


## adam232

its the 14th and i still got no idea what i am going to do, i had planned surprise dinner then she made her own plans for the evening so i just get to see her during the day so off to the mall after work for some ideas.

----------


## pmbguy

I feel for you Adam, shame you have to go mill about the mall looking for ideas....terrible. If I were you I would rather get the present idea first (phoning her sister or friends for ideas, asking random woman and surfing the net) then I would go to the mall with a specific item in mind. 

Good luck

----------

